# Tamworth Man Dies of Snakebite



## GBWhite (Jan 11, 2018)

Bummer.

http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/man-24-dies-after-being-bitten-by-a-snake-in-tamworth-20180111-h0gzz6.html


----------



## Stuart (Jan 11, 2018)

It would be interesting to hear the full story of what happened as the media stories leave a lot of gaps...

Condolences to the family, 24 is a young age to go.


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2018)

I heard about this incident while I was on a call out yesterday arvo, and came on here to see if there was any news. I feel for for him and his family.
Without knowing the actual circumstances behind the bite, all I can say, and an integral part of my callouts is to set the people I meet up with the correct first aid. 
St Johns have a pretty good "first aid kit for bites and stings", buy it online, print or copy a copy of the first aid page off my website, 
www.centralcoastsnakecatchers.com put it in the container with the bandages and stick it on the fridge. I don't imagine there could be a worse feeling then being bitten by a snake and scrambling for the right gear and info at that time.
Sad news.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 13, 2018)

It might be wrong of me to suggest this under the circumstances but I had read that inappropriate/lack of suitable first aid at the scene was what was being suggested. 
If so its a reminder for people who live in areas that are frequented by ven's to brush up on snake bite first aid. 
Lets hope that something positive comes from this tragedy.


----------



## GBWhite (Jan 13, 2018)

For whatever reason he was allegedly protecting his Jack Russell from the snake. Got nailed on a finger. No first aid and no compression bandage applied. Didn't ring 000 and had his mother drive him to hospital.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 13, 2018)

GBWhite said:


> For whatever reason he was allegedly protecting his Jack Russell from the snake. Got nailed on a finger. No first aid and no compression bandage applied. Didn't ring 000 and had his mother drive him to hospital.



Thats what I heard George. Not a nice thing for the family to live with and the eternal thought "what if"


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 13, 2018)

this is the crazy thing about this country;we have the most venomous things ( snakes,spiders,water creatures) in the world but people have no idea,Aussies are just so laid back,"I'll be right mate"


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 13, 2018)

pretty sure kraits are more venomous than taipans
[doublepost=1515817710,1515817668][/doublepost]still, you're right with the laid back thing.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jan 13, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> pretty sure kraits are more venomous than taipans
> [doublepost=1515817710,1515817668][/doublepost]still, you're right with the laid back thing.



Pretty sure the inland taipan is the most venomous land snake..


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 13, 2018)

yeah, true.


----------



## Foozil (Jan 13, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> pretty sure kraits are more venomous than taipans
> [doublepost=1515817710,1515817668][/doublepost]still, you're right with the laid back thing.


----------



## cement (Jan 13, 2018)

I had a call for a brown by a lady who's daughter disturbed it on her way to the trampoline, it took off and i didn't go, but she had an interesting story which started with her becoming very cranky with me for saying they won't chase you. In her words " yes, they bloody well do, I know, I have been attacked and bitten by one."
i asked what happened. Turns out she had been legit tagged, it occurred on a summer night when she got up out of bed to close her front door and she trod on the snake which was on the inside of the house at the front flyscreen door. It nailed her on the foot and she freaked out and in a panic kicked or pushed or however shoved it out the flyscreen door where it then turned and began trying to attack or get to her through the screen door. (her words). Thats the easy bit to understand.... she obviously slammed the screen door on the animal and caught it in the door which is why it was biting thr flyscreen, but in her panic she saw it differently. I asked if she went to hospital and what was the out come.... her reply was that yes she went to hospital and was given antivenom, her foot swelled like a football and went black, and it was touch and go that she may have the foot amputated.
I asked if she applied first aid, she said no. After hearing about the panic she went into after the bite, getting to the hospital and the subsequent full envenomation, I was seriously at a loss at how she survived. She did everything wrong.
But then she mentioned that she had only just come home from hospital the day before, and I asked why she had been in hospital. her reply was to have her varicose veins treated. I've seen my mum go through that and I knew then that her legs already had the compression stockings on! And she confirmed. That was what saved her life, the compression stockings would have slowed the lymph flow enough to enable her to get to treatment. 
I then asked wether she knew the proper first aid, after being put through all that, and her reply was no.
So I then went into lengths to get her up to speed. Extremely lucky family, all that was left was to explain why she now had to get someone go around and check all her flyscreens for little mouse chew holes and gaps under doors., and occasionally wash down her window sills and patio's and pathways to remove any rodent scent.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 13, 2018)

Lucky lady indeed. You would imagine that anyone that had a brush with death like she did would have made themselves aware of how to deal with the situation correctly if it ever did happen again. Especially having kids and being in an area where snakes are obviously prevalent.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 13, 2018)

Ah damn... The JRT would have been more than capable of handling itself.. What a shame. 
Condolences to the family and all the bloke's friends.


----------

